# [V] CPU i5-4570, RAM DDR3 Corsair, Mainboard Asus H87 Pro und Asus 970 GTX OC



## sandman2003 (17. März 2020)

Sers,

ich möchte gerne meine treue alte Hardware verkaufen, da ich seit 2012 mal wieder aufrüsten möchte und die Klamotten an den Mann bringen will, da alles noch super funktioniert.

Teile wurden niemals übertaktet.

Im Einzelnen:

CPU: i5-4570 mit Arctic Cooler
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR 3 8 GB
Mainboard: Asus H87 Pro
Graka: Asus Geforce 970 GTX OC

Hätte gerne noch rd 200 € für das Gesamtpaket. Wenn man sich dazu noch eine SSD und Gehäuse besorgt, hat man eigentlich noch einen super PC für Office und FullHD Gaming. Selbst Control lief mit Einschränkungen, LOL


----------

